# drfs' theatre/studio



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

my home theatre which is going to double as a recording studio (although somewhat basic).
Has taken over a year to get to this stage as I am doing it all on a shoestring budget.

This room has been specifically built for the purpose from the groundup. The walls are all double braced and insulated to provide a certain sound insulation. 

screen wall:




bench with equipment rack and overhead cupboards
all speaker cabling terminates in the rack and is wired for 4 mains, sub, centre, left/right surround and left/right rear (is 10 channels enough?):



ceiling with appropriate bits for projector (s-vid, component and vga) I intend running it all from a dedicated pc so I haven't done HDMI yet.



and windows to comply with council regulations :sad2: but they will be boarded over as soon as i get the final sinpection :sneeky: .



Nearly all the electronics I am designing or building myself so this will be avery slow build up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So council requires you have windows? 

Is this an add-on to your home?


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

yes, I have built on extra rooms. Council requires that every room have at minimum 10% of its floor space as windows/skylights.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

drf said:


> _(is 10 channels enough?):_
> 
> As sonny helped me out, have you allowed for multiple sub locations? two front and at least one rear.
> 
> ...


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Because this room will double as a studio/listening room I have allowed for the possibility of 2 subs as part of the 4 mains and have put the centre channel to one side and the sub to the other. so I can effectively plug a single sub in at either side and use the other for the centre channel.

It would appear I haven't thought far enought ahead as I don't currently have a card with DVI so I didn't even consider it as a possibility in the near future :duh: . fortunatley As I built the walls I left enought room in the wiring cutouts to easily pull more cable through without having to re-plaster, I can easily add HDMI and extra audio channels :nerd: .



> I wish you all the best on your adventure:T


Thanks


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

update:

finally got around to taking some recent photos'.

Here it is with carpet:



lookng back at the rack and overhead cupboards, I was going to have curtain under the bench but I think I will put doors there also.






You'll have to excuse the mess, The carpet was strung up over the windows tempo so as to block out the light while we had friends stay and use it as a nursery :rant: .


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking good! :T 

What do you have planned for the near future?
And do you have a sketch of what you want the final product to look like?

JCD


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

next I am going to concentrate on my speakes and amps, Once i have them finished I can start testing the room for accoustic treatment which will dictate how it looks in the end. I am not verygood with software so i have no real sketches or designs. I am guestimating that 60% of the walls will be curtain and the rest will be accoustic panels/traps and or something else? . because I intend to do some recording I want the room to tend on the dead side.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, a year and 1/2 has passed and I have done very little to this room :sad:. fortunately I got started recently on finishing some amps and am nowtrying to organise the mess into a workable setup. As you can see from the photos, this room is becoming more of a theatre and less of a studio. I hope to get the amps sorted over the next few weeks so I can concentrate on finishing the room treatements and furnishings before the end of the year. Some photos of the mess as it currently is:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Some peoples mess is other peoples fun. Is that a Pioneer RG-2 in the bottom pic?


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

It's an RG-9. I use it mainly for poorly mastered classical pieces. 

I can handle this kind of mess for a little while but when stuff like this starts to take too long it causes me stress and then I usually start cutting corners so I can clean up sooner. Not a good thing when you build your own amps because there is no shortcut to building either a safe product or a quality product.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like a tweakers paradise :bigsmile:

Did you build your main speakers?


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, I have designed and built every speaker in this room. I wouldn't say the mains were brilliant but I get a lot of compliments and I am very happy with them. The biggest flaw with them is the crossovers, I built basic 2nd orders becuase it is my long term intention to run a fully active system (except the surrounds).


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

O.K I have relented, I have purchased a Pioneer VSX-517 receiver. I really didn't want to but there were wires running all over the place and I had one amp that just would not follow the basic laws of physics. More photos when I clean it up a little.


----------

